# Seriously.



## 22062 (Sep 28, 2006)

I have been battling with IBS for several years now, but it was only until last year that I was actually diagnosed by my doctor. I tried everything to get my intestinal pains to go away...I went off dairy, wheat, you name it and NOTHING worked. I am taking a drug called Dicetel each morning to get my system to regulate, but they aren't working anymore. I recently started another year at university in a high-stress professional program and I have never been in so much pain. This past week has been one of the toughest that I have experienced. I live on campus about an hour drive away from my home. I was in so much pain and was so embarrassed that I got in my car and drove all of the way home. I never thought that something like this would bring me to tears but it does. I am beginning to get extremely tired of this. It is starting to rule my life. I am constantly worrying if anyone can hear all of the noises that my intestines make or that I will pass gas in public. I don't want to go out anymore and I am terrified of getting into a relationship with someone because of this disorder. It is really frustrating. I am almost at the point of not wanting to eat anything because of what it does to me. I am glad that there is a place to talk about this because it is such a touchy subject. I don't think that someone can truly understand this unless they have the disorder as well. It is good to know that there is a support system for people with this.


----------



## 17909 (Oct 1, 2006)

I am sorry for your belly troubles, Demi. I also suffer from the rumblings but just tell people that actually heard them (they are not always as loud as you think!) it was hunger pains. I know IBS can very problematic but please donâ€™t let it rule your life. While at work or school, just excuse yourself when needed to keep yourself comfortable. I would not worry about what others think and just keep you healthy. People do not know at work that I have IBS-C and many times I am in meetings and giving presentations with a horrible stomach ache/bloat. I do the best I can and learned mind over matter helps to reduce stress. Nothing is worth compromising your health over


----------



## 14849 (Aug 25, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Demi_22:I have been battling with IBS for several years now, but it was only until last year that I was actually diagnosed by my doctor. I tried everything to get my intestinal pains to go away...I went off dairy, wheat, you name it and NOTHING worked. I am taking a drug called Dicetel each morning to get my system to regulate, but they aren't working anymore. I recently started another year at university in a high-stress professional program and I have never been in so much pain. This past week has been one of the toughest that I have experienced. I live on campus about an hour drive away from my home. I was in so much pain and was so embarrassed that I got in my car and drove all of the way home. I never thought that something like this would bring me to tears but it does. I am beginning to get extremely tired of this. It is starting to rule my life. I am constantly worrying if anyone can hear all of the noises that my intestines make or that I will pass gas in public. I don't want to go out anymore and I am terrified of getting into a relationship with someone because of this disorder. It is really frustrating. I am almost at the point of not wanting to eat anything because of what it does to me. I am glad that there is a place to talk about this because it is such a touchy subject. I don't think that someone can truly understand this unless they have the disorder as well. It is good to know that there is a support system for people with this.


Nobody will ever fully understand what we go through unless they have IBS also.Find a hookup with someone that also has IBS?


----------

